# Not liking my new buck's rear assembly very well



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Is it just me, or is he weak in the hip/knee area? To me he seems to walk funny, almost wobbly - as opposed to the springy, stiff-legged gait of my other buck, Flash.
http://vimeo.com/20176784

Admittedly, I don't like the steep slope and small rear end of many show bucks. It may just be that.
Anyway, please let me know what you think. If you need to see more videos, I can put more up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks fine to me :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks good to me too.... :shrug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, guess it's just me.  Glad to hear it. I was afraid I'd gotten a bad deal after all! :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont know much about "rear assemblies" but he's a beauty!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I like him! :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, now I _know_ it's just me.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I think he's very nice, but yes I DO see what you mean about his walking. I think he does seem just a TINY touch "stiff", mainly on one side...believe it's the left rear hip I'm noticing when looking at his rear from behind. But it doesn't look "serious" at all... just looks like maybe he's a bit sore, an off-jump or a bit too rambunceous (sp?) awhile back maybe? Maybe a hoof issue, a recent or too-short trimming? A touch of hoof rot?
If it's been awhile, then I'd check on his BoSe status & his minerals. I have a very nice buck who gets a little stiff when he's about ready for his BoSe and copper treatments. 
I definitely wouldn't be concerned about it too much, it's not noticeable at all and it certainly looks to be something very minor/temporary. 
He looks very familiar though??? And VERY pretty too! :greengrin: Love that coloring!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

PS - LOVE LOVE LOVE your website design!! Absolutely LOVE IT!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you!  
I trimmed too close on one of his hind feet about two weeks ago. I can't remember if it was left or right, but that may be it.
He's Buttin' Heads Kiwi Sunrise, if that rings a bell. :shrug:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Yup, sure does ring a bell.... He'd be full brother to Poppy Patch's buck Father Christmas I believe...which would explain why he was in my research files.  
Nice pick!! :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cool! Thanks, I had great help picking. :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, could be from the trimming though I don't see anything wrong. Genetically, he shouldn't have any major issues regarding conformation.

Father Christmas is now owned by another breeder in WA and I have a full sibling to Kiwi and Christmas as well!...though I think I might have mentioned that. It's a good breeding.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I think he is a gorgeous animal. Good luck with him


----------

